# Never worked with these jacks before. Can someone check my wiring?



## FancyEspresso (Aug 9, 2020)

I know the circuit works normally, as I used my testbox before i did the main wiring. When I plug in the cables the sound is like when you touch the tip of the cable. I wired up the jacks as I would with the unenclosed kind but I’m guessing I have it wrong. Any help?


----------



## p_wats (Aug 9, 2020)

Are they switching jacks (ie, what does the other side look like)? Do you have a multimeter to test continuity? If they are switching jacks then insterting a cable will break some of the connections. 

I'd also be wary of that ground joint to the enclosure. In my experience they don't adhere well (depeding on iron temperature, etc.) and may not be making good continuity.


----------



## Robert (Aug 9, 2020)

Your jack wiring is incorrect.   You should only be using the lugs on the right side of the jacks, the lugs on the left side are switched lugs and aren't used here.

Input jack (on the left):
Move the red and white wires over to the lugs on the right side of the jack

Output jack (on the right):
Move the red wire over to the lug on the right side of the jack
White wire is correct on this one


----------



## Boba7 (Aug 9, 2020)

p_wats said:


> I'd also be wary of that ground joint to the enclosure. In my experience they don't adhere well (depeding on iron temperature, etc.) and may not be making good continuity.



Yes, you should ground the enclosure properly. For example with a washer (with wire soldered to it and connected to ground) on one of the footswitches or the jacks


----------



## absolvism (Aug 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> Your jack wiring is incorrect.   You should only be using the lugs on the right side of the jacks, the lugs on the left side are switched lugs and aren't used here.
> 
> Input jack (on the left):
> Move the red and white wires over to the lugs on the right side of the jack
> ...


Hey, thanks- I was using the all-plastic Neutrik (apparently switching) jacks for the first time on a Delegate build tonight and I was getting no signal- just buzzing. I changed the jacks to all right side only connections as you suggested, and it fixed my problem as well.


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2020)

Additionally you can connect the left Tip lug on the input jack to ground (just run a wire from the left Tip to right Sleeve lugs) to keep the noise down when nothing is plugged into the input.


----------



## absolvism (Aug 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> Additionally you can connect the left Tip lug on the input jack to ground (just run a wire from the left Tip to right Sleeve lugs) to keep the noise down when nothing is plugged into the input.


Just to make sure I’ve got this right:
Input jack left (switched) tip lug to Output jack right (non-switched) sleeve lug?


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2020)

Both lugs on the Input jack.

Just run a wire diagonally across from the Switched Tip to the Non-Switched Sleeve.


----------



## absolvism (Aug 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> Both lugs on the Input jack.
> 
> Just run a wire diagonally across from the Switched Tip to the Non-Switched Sleeve.


EDIT: Nevermind, I understand what you mean now. I don't know why I kept thinking the Output jack was involved.


----------

